# D.I.Y tarantula bowls



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

hey everyone

i know there's loads of people that dont use water dishes but i do after all
its better to have one and not need it, rather than need it and not have one 

there pretty simple
a bottle lid, spray foam around it then grout.... about 5 mins works




























hope you like : victory:​


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I think those actually look really good


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Check out sofa castors in wilkos when your in there next, would work well with this.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I use sofa castors, but it looks good done like this


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

Thay do look very cool


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Good idea ! ! 7
I think that the furniture casters would look better purely because they come in brown and clear, which you must admit is easier on the eye than red and would look more natural


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

Your becoming quiet the designer ! good job !


----------



## splottlands (Jul 3, 2009)

Do you paint or colour the Grout ?
and if so what do you use?

BTW they are brilliant!


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

They look fantastic! Just might have to have a go at this


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

have you sealed them wth anything (varnish?) or is it not needed?


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

TEENY said:


> I use sofa castors, but it looks good done like this


And me.

I had to put milk bottle tops under the sofa though before the wife found out.


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice!  Good work!


----------



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

See as your an inovator I been thinking about making small tray bowl to stick on the side of an enclosure for aboreals to stimulate water caught on leaves and hollows in bark. Some sort of suction cup attatched to the water tray. Any ideas?


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

PAB said:


> See as your an inovator I been thinking about making small tray bowl to stick on the side of an enclosure for aboreals to stimulate water caught on leaves and hollows in bark. Some sort of suction cup attatched to the water tray. Any ideas?



Deli pot and a glue gun will do the job.
-P


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

PAB said:


> Some sort of suction cup attatched to the water tray. Any ideas?


 
Alplas UK Ltd - Windows

Oh, and if you phone up for samples, dony mention the flexi window wobblers and giggle at the same time.


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

PAB said:


> See as your an inovator I been thinking about making small tray bowl to stick on the side of an enclosure for aboreals to stimulate water caught on leaves and hollows in bark. Some sort of suction cup attatched to the water tray. Any ideas?


Magnets, that way they are removable to clean.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

DannyB said:


> Check out sofa castors in wilkos when your in there next, would work well with this.


i have 100's of lids collected so i dont need to payout extra £'s 



PeterUK said:


> Good idea ! ! 7
> I think that the furniture casters would look better purely because they come in brown and clear, which you must admit is easier on the eye than red and would look more natural


normaly i deck the lids out too to make it blend in with the rock, but i kept them as they where so other people can copy it more simply



Spider jake said:


> Your becoming quiet the designer ! good job !


i only share my simple homemade idea's




splottlands said:


> Do you paint or colour the Grout ?
> and if so what do you use?
> BTW they are brilliant!


thanks,
and both, depends what colour i need to suit the enclousure....warhammer acrylics mainly



boxofsorrows said:


> have you sealed them wth anything (varnish?) or is it not needed?


there sealed with varnish



DannyB said:


> Magnets, that way they are removable to clean.



agreed




Athravan said:


> I think those actually look really good





Athravan said:


>





TEENY said:


> I use sofa castors, but it looks good done like this





fatbloke said:


> Thay do look very cool





Ben.M said:


> They look fantastic! Just might have to have a go at this





EffyDaydream said:


> Very nice!  Good work!


 thanks everyone: victory:


----------



## nip99 (Jun 24, 2008)

i use clear glass tea light (candles) holders from ikea,there 6 for a pound and come in two sizes


----------



## Bagger293 (Jun 8, 2011)

nip99 said:


> i use clear glass tea light (candles) holders from ikea,there 6 for a pound and come in two sizes


I use Tesco clear glass tea light holders! =] :2thumb:

As far as I recall there are 6 in a pack but I think the IKEA ones are more cost effective - IKEA is just too far away, I'd spend more in petrol than the difference between them and Tesco ones


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

nip99 said:


> i use clear glass tea light (candles) holders from ikea,there 6 for a pound and come in two sizes





Bagger293 said:


> I use Tesco clear glass tea light holders! =] :2thumb:
> 
> As far as I recall there are 6 in a pack but I think the IKEA ones are more cost effective - IKEA is just too far away, I'd spend more in petrol than the difference between them and Tesco ones


you can use anything you want...lids,tops,dropz,candle holders castor cups, base of a bottle.

and no you dont have to use a red lid.... so its easyier on the eye








































​


----------



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

When you get a pizza the dips that come with it make excellent spider water pots , just need to eat loads of pizza tho !!!!!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Buzzlightyear said:


> When you get a pizza the dips that come with it make excellent spider water pots , just need to eat loads of pizza tho !!!!!


and petrie dishes and pringle lids


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

wow so simple, so stunningly great


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Yup,same as every one else dude,so simple but sooo cool, well done fella, oh yeah, im gona knick your idea & make me some of dem der tings,:whistling2:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> wow so simple, so stunningly great


thanks



martin3 said:


> Yup,same as every one else dude,so simple but sooo cool, well done fella, oh yeah, im gona knick your idea & make me some of dem der tings,:whistling2:


cheers, and thats why i share :2thumb:


----------

